# Is this behaviour likely of NTs or rather of F-types?



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

My xNTP-friend told me that in situations for which he feels responsible (giving a party etc.) he feels responsible for the guests to feel comfortable, have someone to talk to etc. This is something I have only noticed a LOT in myself an other F, but mostly NF friends. I know that SJs are supposed to be great at hosting and stuff like this (which I have, which is because I feel so extremely responsible for everyone having a great time).....I'm sure NTs care about people, too. But there are several NTs who wouldn't care if someone else is having fun, even if they are responsible.....I know, ENTPs and INTPs also have Fe...do you think what has been described is related to Fe? argh. Just gets confusing and I know there is no strait answer/connection between what I described and a person's temperament....just wanted to you know what you think about that.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

The situation you described can definitely be attributed to Fe. There's one thing to consider, however - unless INTPs learn Fe on their own or through force, as their inferior function, Fe is not likely to emerge within them until much later in adulthood. ENTPs, however, have Fe as their tertiary function, so you may be surprised to notice such a trend even into their teen years. Although they're more likely to get a true handle on Fe in their twenties and thirties, it's certainly possible to see naturally occurring Fe in younger ENTPs. I think you'd be less common to find Fe usage in the xNTJ types rather than the xNTP types, as their tertiary and inferior functions are Fi rather than Fe.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you, Grey, it is always so useful what you have to say....I mean...really ALWAYS ....I am astonished again and again ....don't know how to express that in a better way, I hope it sounds like a compliment because that is what it was intended to be.....
I was thinking about the ENTPs tertiary Fe, too....especially since my friend is 29..... 
I asked this question on another forum, and most NTs said they would not care about people feeling comfortable, and would not know any NTs (ENTPs, INTPs, ENTJs and INTJs ) IRL who did.
However, I find the idea with tertiary Fe rather helpful.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for the compliment. The problem you may find is that, although xNTP types may engage in using their Fe function, it may not seem to them to be in such a way. It may even go against their own self-image as being a 'cold-hearted genius', despite their own actions.


----------



## gnat (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't speak for all INTPs of course, but for me, if I'm going to host a party, then it's going to matter to me a LOT whether people are enjoying themselves. This is the same for anything social that I'm responsible for. And I don't think this condradicts the nature of NTs, because one of the most important things to us is competence. Not just at things like maths, but everything. And, Fe being my inferior function, being competent at social situations is the thing that makes me most nervous, and most afraid of failure. So on the rare occasion I host something, then I'm going to have a lot invested personally in how much everyone enjoys themselves. This is the main reason the party I'm throwing in a couple of weeks is the first one I've had in over 6 years.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Gnat has a great point regarding competence. NT's especially with a J will have everything planned perfectly. If the goal is for everyone to have a good time, naturally, then the NT will see that it is done. Though as an ENTJ who loves to plan things. I usually mull around surveying the area,making sure that everyones needs are met.


----------

